# S3 in toilet



## mactheripperr (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I guess it failed. Just shows how stupid people are.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

